# Whirlpool Ice Dispenser not dispensing



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Post a model#


----------



## buddinc (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Post a model no.*

Whirlpool refrigerator (side by side)
Model Number: ED5VHEXVQ00


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

so if you turn it in a clockwise direction does it get tight on the motor or just spin, not sure on this one but it may be left hand threads. Either way it should tighten up on the motor, if not either the coupling threads are stripped or the threads on the motor. You'll have to figure out which one is bad and replace it. My bet is the coupling.


----------



## buddinc (May 7, 2011)

*Re: coupling*

That's what I wondered. However, it does not loosen or tighten, it just spins and I can't get it off to look for a replacement. Is there another way to get that coupler off?


----------



## coachclet (Jun 13, 2012)

*Same problem*

I was wondering if you found a solution. If not would a fine thread nut work? if so what size nut would it be.

Thanks


----------

